
Teaching programming languages: we’re doing it wrong - systems
https://medium.com/@jjmerelo/teaching-computer-languages-we-re-doing-it-wrong-9baf7548904a#.ymn0ee3bi
======
systems
While in general i agree with JJ my own small list is

1\. code lives in files, files lives in the directory structure, this
relational ship and organization should be introduced early, and new languages
should optimize and simplify its build system

2\. top down always trumps bottom up, start describing a large program first,
then move to the details of the language, build a module first, a function
later

New languages should focus on how to make these points easier

